#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to send an email to multiple recipients from outlook with PDF.

## marc5354

Hello All,

My requirement is When i open my outlook after typing the matter (message) and subject what is pertaining to this mail is? and when i press send button the same mail will be sent to all recipient separately.

The name also should display at the beginning of the email content.

The attachment must be in pdf form.

Here I have attached an excel and word doc:


Thank you,

Marc Simpson

----------


## marc5354

Any help really appreciated. Please help me.

----------

